# Stopover-Cambridge



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Try this; The Comfort Cafe at Fourwentways just at the back of the Travelodge just off the A11 outside of Cambridge, has not only a truck srop but also a caravan halt. I don't have any more details but I think the cafe has a website. It offers a full range of meals. Nearby is a Little Chef and a Burger King as well as the Travelodge and a fuel station with a small mini market. The Park and Ride to Cambridge is about 2 miles away, no height barriers.


----------

